# OMG!! lOOK AT THIS. TURNS MY BELLY OVER.



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

I DONT KNOW IF THIS IS THE RIGHT SECTION AS IT SAYS HORSE VIDEOS BUT I JUSTED WANTED TO SHARE THIS VIDEO. IT MAY GET PEOPLE MORE AWARE AT WHAT THEY DO.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh my Lord! That is a miracle. Wow, that is so crazy! The poor woman, people make mistakes. I'm glad everything turned out alright.


----------



## lsucajun8 (May 28, 2009)

A true miracle the baby wasn't harmed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's horrible. 
Thank god the baby was okay. I can't even imagine...


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow.. It is not the lady's fault.. But I am glad the baby was okay and unharmed.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd buy another one of those prams. Looks like thats what protected him


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOAH! How scary! What saved the baby? I didnt quite hear?? Was he in something?


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

My guess as to what saved him would be his Guardian Angel!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> WOAH! How scary! What saved the baby? I didnt quite hear?? Was he in something?


 


The pram saved the babey.



This makes me think taht maybe there is someone up there. It obviously wasnt his time to die.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG! I about had a heart attack when I saw the baby carriage fall on the track! I'm so glad that the child was ok, if that were my child I would be screaming my head off!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

At what confuses me, is that the lady closest to the camera saw it going.. yet didnt do anything until it was too late...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i still cant belive the baby didnt die


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Kansasbarrelracer said:


> OMG! I about had a heart attack when I saw the baby carriage fall on the track! I'm so glad that the child was ok, if that were my child I would be screaming my head off!


No way me too! Im so glad the baby survived! It looked the mother was too but, I dont think there was any sound.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Holy. Freaking. Crap.

Excuse the language, but that is plain unbelieveable. The baby is OK?! Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG!! poor thing its a surprise the baby was alive!


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

Trinity said:


> At what confuses me, is that the lady closest to the camera saw it going.. yet didnt do anything until it was too late...


Could be shock. I know in some situations I have totally frozen up when something has happened. Its not everyday you see a pram wheel off a train platform.


Actually the baby was dragged in the pram about 30m down the track, however only receieved minor injuries.

That traindriver saved his life, but putting on all brakes when he saw the parm.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Yes, I agree. Nobody is capable of being on the ball every step of the way. There's a delay.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i heard today taht the mum of the baby, her head and arm nearly got ripped off as you see in the video at 0.31 i think.


i feel so sorry for the mum.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

o my god


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

boldstart said:


> Could be shock. I know in some situations I have totally frozen up when something has happened. Its not everyday you see a pram wheel off a train platform.
> 
> 
> Actually the baby was dragged in the pram about 30m down the track, however only receieved minor injuries.
> ...


I dont think she notised at first because she was putting on a backpack and her shoulder was kindof blocking her view.


----------

